# My Loss at 18 Weeks.



## SuzieQ1980

Hi All

I have been lurking for a while. I have an 8 year old son who is the love of my life. I was told I had a 3% chance of conceiving due to various fertility issues and was lucky enough to have him but have been trying ever since for nr 2 - no birth control at all. 

After accepting that it probably wouldn't ever happen for us again I found out I was pregnant in December. I was over the moon when I found out it was the little girl I so longed for! I was nervous about things going wrong and at 16 weeks only starting sharing the good news. In April, at 18 weeks, I took a tumble down some stairs. I wasn't very worried initially but I stopped feeling movement and two days later decided to see my ob/gyn for a quick check-up. I knew what had happened the minute he started the scan. There was no heartbeart anymore.

I went for a hysterotomy the next day (basically a mini c-section) and spent the next 4 days in hospital in a daze. I took 6 weeks off work to "recover" but I don't think I will ever be the same. I thought by now I would be fine. I really only wanted to get pregnant again as soon as possible to "overwrite" what had happened in my mind but as the months go by with no BFP and almost obsessive testing I've just realised that I am being overly optimistic and I should really try to process this all and move on. 

The PM stated she was perfect and COD was Chorioamnionitis caused by coxsackie and ureaplasma. I didn't know anything about ureaplasma but I now know it is very common and I shouldn't have had any side effects from it. No idea where I would have picked up the coxsackie virus. Both infections have since been treated and cleared. The doctor put it down to very unfortunate circumstances - I never got sick or even had a slight fever.

My due date is coming up early September and all I see is babies...

I know there is light at the end of the tunnel. I just hope it is coming soon. I'm still heartbroken.

SuzieQ


----------



## roximarie

:hugs:


----------



## justhoping

im very sorry for your loss...any loss is sad and horrible..

as for the coxsackie, most probably your son is caring it from school mates...

i seen so many posts where people ask about it and docs say dont worry about it...but if someone knows about it they need to keep getting checked and stay away from the child that had it..
you however did not know about it, it was not your fault at all what so ever hun xoxox

again im very sorry for your loss


----------



## honeybunch2k7

:hugs:


----------



## sunflower82

I'm so sorry honey big hugs


----------



## ToriStory

I just happened to come across your post and I have tears in my eyes. I am so, so sorry for your loss. Big :hugs:


----------



## ama

:hugs:


----------



## NerdyMama

:hugs:


----------



## Quackquack99

:hugs:


----------

